# Cashiers, NC anyone?



## AndyFL (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll be in Cashiers next week for a brief vacation -- thought about taking the road bike. What are the roads/highways like around there? Routes not to miss or ones to avoid? Thanks in advance.

Andy


----------



## wncbiker (Feb 18, 2005)

*Cashiers' routes*

If you can get the que sheets for the Tour de Cashiers, you should be able to piece together some good rides. A 38 mile route that is good and close to Cashiers is star in Cullowhee, ride Cullowhee mountain road up to Walnut Creek Gap, drop down to US 64, go west to Ellijay Creek Road and ride up to Tilly Creek & back down to Cullowhee. To start the ride park at the Jackson County Recreation Park. Plan for two 4-5 mile long climbs.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

There was a post on Cashiers itself a few months ago. Do a search.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*The area is a death trap*



AndyFL said:


> I'll be in Cashiers next week for a brief vacation -- thought about taking the road bike. What are the roads/highways like around there? Routes not to miss or ones to avoid? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Andy


For cyclist. I was there several times a few months ago and would not ride a roadbike there.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=92882


----------



## AndyFL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Just as an update to this topic. I frequent Cashier NC quite a bit and find it great for rode biking. Once you get off 107 or 64 traffic really quiets down and all the motorists seem polite and respectful to cyclists. 

The Tour de Cashiers routes are a great start. The 25mile ride is a great quick ride to get some climbing in and get back before "The Mrs." even knows your gone or if you really need some more mileage you can do another lap. 

I never travel to Cashiers without my road bike. Living on the coastal plain makes for some boring riding, so I am always ready to go to Cashiers and take on some climbs.


----------

